# Epson L120 with sublimation ink



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone tried Epson L120 and Cuyi Sublimation inks on Quaff Sublimation paper?


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, got my printer and i pour my subli ink, it prints perfect on plain paper... now i need some advice on the right setting and substrates...


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh! I got it! 180 temp 45 seconds. But there are so many limitations with this sublimation thing. Nobody (almost) like polyester shirt, they all love cotton. So I therefore conclude that it is just a waste of time and investment, going back to silk screen!


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

hmmm... after some experiments, I've found a way to sublimate a cotton shirt. I know it must be kept secret and it's only in it's initial stage. More testing, washing, torture cleaning, needed to conclude the success.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lemoid said:


> hmmm... after some experiments, I've found a way to sublimate a cotton shirt. I know it must be kept secret and it's only in it's initial stage. More testing, washing, torture cleaning, needed to conclude the success.


 Gee you mean you add a polymer to the t-shirt in _some_ manner?


You secret is safe with me. No one has tried that before.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> Gee you mean you add a polymer to the t-shirt in _some_ manner?
> 
> 
> You secret is safe with me. No one has tried that before.


 There's a supplier in the UK with something like this, some kind of special paper with a polymer powder.
Not seen it, so can't comment on it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimc said:


> There's a supplier in the UK with something like this, some kind of special paper with a polymer powder.
> Not seen it, so can't comment on it.


 Many here in the US too.

This idea has been around since the beginning of sublimation. even before I started over 25 years ago.

Prep solutions, prep papers, these things just keep getting _regurgitated_ in one form or another.

I wish I had a dollar for everyone that comes on forums announcing secret processes and "breakthroughs' sublimating to cotton. LOL


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

i believe it is polymer, tho i am not a chemist, coz as far as i know, sublimation only works on synthetics. You tube videos showing spray on and coating of commercial subli coating is not accessible in my place, so i decided to try different approaches until i came up with my own solution. I am now printing on 72 pcs shirt for the church and monitor its color every now and then.


----------



## jacob216ph (May 24, 2015)

Anyone here how to set Epson L120 Paper Type Settings from plain paper to Paper Matte?
Thanks a lot. God bless and more power!


----------



## josephrey (Jun 7, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> Many here in the US too.
> 
> This idea has been around since the beginning of sublimation. even before I started over 25 years ago.
> 
> ...


how I wish I would know your secrets in best way of using sublimation inks for my shirts. Im on my first try.... and all were messed up.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

josephrey said:


> how I wish I would know your secrets in best way of using sublimation inks for my shirts. Im on my first try.... and all were messed up.



You can be helped here but you need to be more descriptive of your problem.


----------

